# Disassembling MiniMag AAA



## mfk (May 26, 2009)

Hello,

I have a Mini Maglite with 2 AAA batteries which have leaked.
I removed the lower battery but the upper one is stucked. Therefore I want to remove all parts around the tube to get out the old battery and to clean the tube inside.
Can you tell me how to remove the switching assembly?
I tried to pull it out with a pincer (without much force) but it won't come out.

Here's a picture of that part:





Thank you in advance!


Greetings from Germany,

Michael


----------



## NeonLights (May 26, 2009)

You're pretty much stuck. The batteries have to come out for the switch assembly to come out, since it has to come out the bottom. If the corrosion/acid leak isn't too bad, you can take some sort of punch or dowel rod the appropriate size and gently try and force the switch and stuck battery out the bottom.

The only MiniMag with corroded batteries I've bothered fixing was one of the rarer colors that was hard to come by. I spent several hours getting the batteries out and using a cylinder hone to clean up the acid residue. I've thrown away at least a half dozen (black) D Mags and MiniMags that had bad battery leaks, just wasn't worth my time and effort to fix a light that is so cheap to purchase new around here.


----------



## Tekno_Cowboy (May 26, 2009)

If the batteries are Duracell or Energizer, you should be able to get a replacement from them. Some other companies also offer this.


----------



## mfk (May 28, 2009)

OK guys, while removing the battery, I destroyed the switch.

Now I'm looking for a new flashlight. 

Which one would you prefer?

Maglite Mini LED 2AA

or

Fenix LD20 Q5 (2AA)

I intend to use it with Sanyo "Eneloop" accu, which should be leak proof and has a very low self dischargement.


Thank you!


----------



## Bonky (Jun 13, 2009)

Fenix in a heartbeat


----------



## Fichtenelch (Jun 13, 2009)

Take the Fenix


----------



## scott2907 (Jun 16, 2009)

bumped old thread by accident - sorry!


----------

